# man, did I get hosed



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I won two G Plus chassis from ebay and I misread the seller's shipping charges. I thought he wanted 5 bucks for shipping but he wants 5 bucks *ON TOP* of his shipping charges... so I wound up paying more than 9 bucks to have two chassis shipped.

Lesson learned... read the fine print!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Hosed!*

I would call that a hosing... post the user name so we can all avoid him.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Aren't those orange magnet/crown chassis way up there?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Ouch! That hurt.

I had one one time that when he posted it he said the shipping was free where you eneter it on the ebay form the turned around and added a 10.00 charge to the write up that I missed.

Roger Corrie


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, I got a good deal on the super Gplus chassis.. and it's my own fault for not reading his shipping charges more closely :tongue: 

... I won't make that mistake again


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

If this is the same seller, he is a HOSER!

http://cgi.ebay.com/VERY-RARE-TYCO-COKE-COCA-COLA-HO-SLOT-CAR-w-PROD-ERROR_W0QQitemZ250074734264QQihZ015QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gotta love the spin on F''ed up production sample, 
now is;


VERY RARE TYCO COKE COCA~COLA HO SLOT CAR w/PROD.ERROR!

LOL
Screw this Canadian jerk.
later,

Keith


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't see on any of his other auctions where he was charging extra for anything on top of shipping, am I missing something?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I once sold a rebuilt starter on ebey for $5. In my text I typed shipping was $15, but in the ebey boiler plate I forgot to change it and it said $5. When the buyer sent me $10 I still cheerfully sent him the starter eventhough it cost me like $17 to ship it.

I realize this is aples to oranges, but I'm leaving it here anyway.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I've bought from this guy before with no problems.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I've also bought some from this seller (2go4) without hassle. He even combine shipping


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not blaimung him. It's my fault for not reading more closely... still, it was a shock at check out time.

Lesson learned!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> I'm not blaimung him. It's my fault for not reading more closely... still, it was a shock at check out time.
> 
> Lesson learned!


VJ,
Don't feel to bad, I believe most of the members here have done that or something similar since becoming an Internet expert. Heck, I've done it twice with shipping. MDA. READ EVERYTHING. :freak: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I once sold a rebuilt starter on ebey for $5. In my text I typed shipping was $15, but in the ebey boiler plate I forgot to change it and it said $5. When the buyer sent me $10 I still cheerfully sent him the starter eventhough it cost me like $17 to ship it.
> 
> I realize this is aples to oranges, but I'm leaving it here anyway.


I had the same thing last week when I sold a lot of ps2 videogames and clearly in my description it said 10.00 shipping, but I forgot to change the fleabay bar and got stuck with taking 5.50 for shipping, when it cost me about 11 to ship. I think I got under 3.00 a game


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> I had the same thing last week when I sold a lot of ps2 videogames and clearly in my description it said 10.00 shipping, but I forgot to change the fleabay bar and got stuck with taking 5.50 for shipping, when it cost me about 11 to ship. I think I got under 3.00 a game


 
Did it too with an Atari set up I auctioned off. Think I netted a wopping -$8.00 when it was all said and done.  rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don;t harbor any bad feelings for the seller, just myself for being in such a hurry that I didn;t read the WHOLE auction listing.

Like I said, I still got a good deal on the super gplus chassis


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Videojimmy do you what to sell one of those orange magnut and gear? fcb


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry, but the only reason I bid on the auction was to get the Super Gplus chassis. I only have one other and I wanted a pair for racing. If I see anymore, I'll shoot you an email to alert you about it


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I wonder who else sells those...hmmmm....?


----------



## iNdAgRoOvE (Mar 15, 2005)

On the lighter side I once recieved Positive feedback as soon as buyer paid. I then passed on the guesture to the next seller I bought from. You really can't go wrong with it as far as kharma goes. The guy thought I was halarious. I do understand getting a good thumping before you realize you gotta read all of the tiny little sentences while you are really want just wanting to bid and win. I have a few cars bodies that are junk and the auction stated that but I overlooked in my haste.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Groveman, glad to see you here. I once send out one of my DVD's before getting paid (by mistake) and the buyer was freaked out by it and asked me of he'd paid and had forgotten. I once had a seller send me 6 tycopro chassis and leave me postive feedback before even I paid for them.. I was very surpirsed by that


----------



## T-Jet Man (Jul 28, 2006)

I have been pretty lucky buying but have burned myself a few times shipping an item I sold. It happens to everyone so I chalk it up as a lesson learned. It does make me mad when sellers say they will leave feedback after you leave feedback. What's up with that. Can't do the right thing. I pay for everything I buy on the spot without delay and they want to leave feedback after me. OK I am done now.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

F.Y.I., the seller "Pomfish" pointed out (2go4) is not the seller that Videojimmy is talking about......just thought I'd clear that up! The correct seller is hosaledave. His "handling" charges are most interesting. He states that the handling charges will be based on the final bid value, so he can add up all the seller fees, paypal fees, etc. and pass all of those charges on to the buyer. Personally, I get irritated whenever I look at how much the big "E" and the big "P" charge for their services, but at the same time I most likely couldn't get the kinds of prices I do if I sold the items elsewhere (although I've found the local 'bid board' a good way to get rid of cheaper stuff) so I just accept their charges as a cost of doing business. Hosaledave's idea is intriguing, but I'm sure his bids will suffer for it in the long run. I, for one, won't pay for another seller's listing/final value fees.


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

If 2go4 is who I think it is, he has an awesome collection including a lot of rare test pieces he bought when Aurora shut down their Canadian plant. I was lucky enough to have seen this awesome collection 9 or 10 yrs ago. He has a set of BMW M1s that were used as the color matches for the plastic batches. These are currently being auctioned off.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

If any of you guys are looking for these chassis,I have them in stock.
859-356-1566 call anytime!I never sleep,the whole dragula thing.
Chris


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*One man's "mint" is another mans putty donor*

I'm always try to be careful on E-bay. Y'all should see my "mint" condition Olive XKE....Not! This steaming pile had a splintered rear post, a gruesome front post repair that cockeyed the body forward and sideways on the chassis so bad the front and rear tires rubbed; a bent axle, two warped wheels and four perfectly flat spotted tires! Did I neglect to mention that three of a possible four bumper tips were obvious reglues that a one eyed guy who lost his monicle could see! :freak: I have a specific set of questions when I purchase a car, the obligatory posts? A-pillars?, wells?, breaks scratches or divots? The picture was a bit gritchey so I was very specific with my interrogation. The seller responded that everything was Okee Dokee :thumbsup: After this green cowpie arrived I contacted the seller to pee whine.  When I asked if he shipped the right car (LOL, wouldnt you?) He responded with " I never really looked at the car, I picked it up this summer and never really noticed." Guys, the repaired areas were still sticky! I'm talkin no more than two days tops. This dude offered to make good, but in my book he was already O fer 1 and lied twice. Yeah buddy I'm gonna repack it, post it and wait for you to "never really" refund my dough. I've only been toasted twice. Once on a cash my MO-dont ship my stuff scam, and my sweet, soon to be custom, cowpie.  On a positive note this turd did yield a fairly hot stock arm and a respectable, straight solid rivet chassis. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Seems like every time I post on here,I get ignored or the thread goes dead..do I have BO??
Chris


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Bo?*

Sorry Chris, This thread sorta headed for Cuba and I jumped on the band wagon. Viva La Revolution! What's your web address. I'd like to plug it into my favorites. Thread continuity is an oxymoron. I think if we started a new thread every time the topic veared a bit, we'd pack out the front page. It's kinda funny to watch threads reach their logical/illogical (choose one) conclusion. See I'm already doing it again, dammit. BTW I didnt smell nuthin'  Bill


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was going to call you last night Chris, but by the time I saw you called my cell it was just after 11:00.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

chris.. you have a PM


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

:freak: They're now making slot cars in Cuba?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nah Bumper, I was just havin' some fun with wandering threads, hijacking and hawking. I myself, am one of the worst offenders !


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

:freak:


bumpercar88 said:


> :freak: They're now making slot cars in Cuba?


Yup,there called Castrojets,they just cant race them because they have no thunderoil.
DRAGjet


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

What no Castro GtX?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

well, I got the chassis yesterday and the super Gplus was missing it's brsuhes and springs. The guy I bought them from had to know this, but made no mention of it in his auction. I emailed him to et him know that I'm unhappy about this, so let's see what he does.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Fortunately, brushes and springs is an easy fix, but if he knows better and didn't mention it, he'd be getting a big negative from me. I don't even care any more about the retaliatory negative, I don't sell or buy enough and if people read my feedback they know I am honest. That's BS if you ask me.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I sent the seller a note telling him that I was disappointed about the missing parts. The seller was very nice and offered me a $5 refund.

SO the saga ends on a high note


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Cool...If you can make it, you should hit an upcoming slotcar show. That $5 can get you a few pairs of brushes 'n springs.


----------



## video jeremy (Feb 2, 2007)

*hosaledave = Buyer to pay actual priority mail shipping and a $5 handling fee.*

the seller of the chassis (hosaledave), is located in Anaheim, California, United States. 


not to be mistaken for (2go4) who is very fair with shipping cost and even has shipping rates on their "me" page on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a>.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Shipping + $5??? That's crazy.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I charge airmail shipping (actual)+ 3.00 for out of the country shipping. mostly because I have to find a box to ship it in and handwrite everything out and get a price from the post office before shipping. its just a pain, but no one seems to mind paying it. It's not that unrealistic.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

as long as it's listed at the auction, who can complain? Like I said earlier, it was MY fault for not reading more closely. I avoid bidding on items that don't list shipping costs, or auctions that state "I will email the winning bidder with shipping expenses"


----------

